# Last minute Twin Cities/Western WI Rock Herf



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I should have posted this weeks ago...but I forgot :hn

For anyone that is free tonight, my band is playing at Dick's Bar in Hudson, WI. This is a cigar friendly bar that has good booze prices and great food. We play from 9 - midnight. I know ScottishSmoker is going to be there, and hopefully a few of our regular fans. The band is a two man acoustic group that plays mostly 70's, 80's and 90's covers, but we have a few originals. We are a bar party band with a lot of energy and funny lyrics (we have been compaired to Tenacious D a lot)

If you are coming down for the show, feel free to stop by the St. Criox Cigar Co. first for a cigar or two. I'll be here working all day, so swing by anytime. Plus, we are only a block away from Dick's Bar, so you can park by the shop and walk down with us if you want.

Hope to see a gorilla or two there 

Rock on!
~Bobb


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'll try to make it today Bobb, not sure that I'm doing anything else tonight presently. I'll try to swing around the shop between 7 and 8 or something like that.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

It rocked....I will post a full review with pics (thanks JakaAch) tomorrow when I am a little more awake...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

All right....JakaAch told me where to put my photos last night for easy usage and Bobb told me how to actually post them here...here goes my first try...
These pics were taken at Bobb's show last Wednesday night....









This is pic of Bobb and his other band member rockin out... yes Bobb can play the guitar behind his head...









This is a pic of those of us in attendance from St. Croix Cigar Co....from left to right, you have Andrew (ScottishSmoker...myself), Stephen (smahley), and Dr. Michael Pierce...yes a smoking doctor...

Last but not least....








We destroyed this and a few other ashtrays....
Not to mention many beers and Silver Patron Gimlets all lost their lives...


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

wow, nice damages. 
I should have been able to smell that at Midway stadium last night.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh man, I am bummed I missed this one.. Looks like you guys had a blast..


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

There will be another, oh, there will be another...July 25th I think...Let me ask Bobb...Yep, Wednesday July 25th, Dick's Bar in downtown Hudson at 9:00pm-ish....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Very kewl fellers, thanks for the pics. Cigars and jammin just work man.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Sweet!

Yous guys rock :r


----------

